# Ammunition accountability?



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I came across this and almost couldn't believe it. How much truth to this is there?

http://www.jbs.org/index.php/self-defen ... dment-blog


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

oh yeah i saw that too. heres the nra article from a lil while back. listen to the video at the bottom with russ ford. its a pretty good video. 
heres the article
http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Feder ... px?id=4265
fact sheet/video
http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets ... &issue=005

ive sent letters to my state legislators seeing where they stand and am waiting for a reply. it is ridiculous. i have my press, powder, bullets and everything and nobody is going to take that from me come hell or high water. the best point he makes is- where do criminals get their guns/ammo they steal it- a very good point.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah what a crock. I was watching some shooting show and CCI has a plant that makes 22lr ammo in Idaho and it makes over one billion rounds a year. That would have to be some pretty small letters.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bryan_huber

Now you need to spend a couple hundred on bullet casting equipment. Go to the local tire store and purchase 500 lb of used wheel weights. Lead bullets get expensive when you add tin (relative $6 per 100 for 240 gr), but wheel weight lead can be pushed to 1850 fps out of a 44 mag rifle and bullets are only $3 per hundred then. 
Get 500lb of lead and 20,000 primers and you are set. You can make your own black powder if you have to. Roger on the muzzleloader form gave an internet address for plans for a ball mill. I want to keep it away from the house, so I would like to make it wind powered and make only one pound at a time.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

thats alright ill stick with my jacketed bullets. i have about 750 vmax's on hand and about 1000 softpoints on hand also. just need the cases and some primers. ive hears primers are a little scarce at the moment. winchester is behind alot of primers. brass has also gotten scarce this month.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Everything is getting harder to find. If you can find it you usually have to sit around for it to come to you. Many companies are one month behind in shipping.

Chuck Norris doesn't actually write books, the words assemble themselves out of fear.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bryan_huber said:


> thats alright ill stick with my jacketed bullets. i have about 750 vmax's on hand and about 1000 softpoints on hand also. just need the cases and some primers. ive hears primers are a little scarce at the moment. winchester is behind alot of primers. brass has also gotten scarce this month.


oh, ok. I thought I was low with 1500 loaded V-max in 223.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Plainsman you are low. That can be spent in one ok weekend shooting PD Prairie Dogs. You should get at least 5,000 more projectiles and some primers and powder to back that 1,500 up.

In honor of Chuck Norris, all McDonald's in Texas have an even larger size than the super-size. When ordering, just ask to be Chucksized.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

if i had the money id like to have 20,000 rounds on hand but hey im just a poor college kid. its ridiculous how spendy everything is getting. 17s used to be 7 bucks now they are almost 15. 223's used to be 14 for 50 now there 40+.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I believe 17 states are looking at this. Howvever, I don't think the radical left is going to get anywhere with this bullet serial numbering bit.

I think it's much more likely the Dear Leader and his minions will raise taxes on firearms, ammo, and components astronomically. In fact, I will be surprised if we don't see this by 2010.

As a hedge against this, my wife & I have been buying some reloading components and/or loaded ammo every payday.

As a law abiding gun owner, I never in my 51 years ever believed I would distrust a President or political party backing him to the extent that I would adopt a quasi-survivalist mentality and stockpile components. This is a mighty sad time for America... :eyeroll:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I am also buying components as I can find them and afford them. I've got bunch of 25-06 and 30-06 brass that I have been buying once fired and saved a ton on. I should really start buying a bunch of bullets, but none of my loads are completely set in stone, other than my 30-06 150gr sst load. I just picked up a 357 magnum that I would like to start some loading for and need to find a bunch of brass for that too.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

bryan_huber you are not kidding. I remember back in the happy times. 7.62X39 was $90.00 to your door for a case of something like 1200rds and 556 was $185 for 1000 rds. I remember reloading 1000 rds of 223 for $93.00. That was everything from brass to bullet.

The truly sad thing is I am shooting Speer 50gr TNT in my AR for PD and when I first started shooting it they were $43 per 1,000. The last time I looked they were $116 per 1,000. Heck Hornady 52gr HPBT Match are not much more.

Back when I had a 50BMG Hornady AMAX where a buck each the last batch I bought were $1.5 each and primers were $.35 each. Now they are $2.00 or more.

The grass is always greener on the other side, unless Chuck Norris has been there. In that case the grass is most likely soaked in blood and tears.


----------

